# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  مقاطع مخروطی رو حذف کنم؟؟ًً

## sina

سلام

بودجه بندی چندسال اخیر ریاضی رو ک بررسی کردم متوجه شدم ک مقاطع مخروطی 2 یا 3 تست در کنکور تجربی داره.
با توجه ب حجم زیاد این مبحث و اینکه معلممون تدریسش نکرده!نظرتون چیه فاکتورش بگیرم و باقی مطالب را ب تسلط برسونم؟ (همون جریان 80درصدمطالب بصورت 100درصدی!!)

هیچ اطلاعی از این مبحث ندارم!اگه سوالاش ساده هستن و راحت میششه زدشون ک بخونمش!و فاکتورش نگیرم! من بجز کاربرد مشتق و انتگرال باقی مطالب ریاضی رو خوندم و حدودا تسلط دارم. و میخام ب تسلط صددرصدی تو مطالبی ک خوندم برسم!
درصد حدود 65تا75 واسه ریاضیم کافیه!

ممنون میشم از مشاورای محترم فروم و بچه ها بیانو نظرشونو بدن

----------


## MAHSA

منم بخاطر حجم زیادش حذفش کردم

----------


## amirsalarsh

دوستان قسمت اول درس که مربوط به معادلات وفاصله بین خطونقطه واینا هست رو بخونید واز 2سوال به یک سوالش جواب بدید حیفه بزارید کنار
در کل این بخش 2قسمت داره قسمت اول معادلات خط هست(اول دبیزستان هم یه چیزایی خوندید همون اسنل دکارت) که این قسمت یک تست داره که حیفه از دست بدید منتها قسمت دوم نیاز به معلم داره ولی اگه به معلم دسترسی دارید حتما بخونید چون این بخش معمولا جزو حذفیات بچه هانیست.

----------


## MAHSA

حتی کسی که تا الان نخوندتش؟؟؟ینی بریم قسمت اولشو بخونیم؟؟؟؟

----------


## sina

آپ!!! :Yahoo (5): 

خب بیاین راهنمایی کنید!!:yahoo (3)::yahoo (4): :Yahoo (76):

----------


## karen

والا ما که ریاضی  هستیم و معلم به ما درس داده و نکته تستی هاشم در اوردیم ،بهمون گفتن روش حساب نکنید دیگه شما تجربی ها رو نمیدونم.

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

ببین ... خوندنو بخون ......

شانسه دیگه ... دیدی امسال ازش اسون سوال دادن .... خوندنو بخون ....سرکنکور سوال میبینی ... بلد بودی حل میکنی ... بلد نبودی سوال بعدی ...


یعنی با خوندنش چیزیو از دست نمیدی

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> والا ما که ریاضی  هستیم و معلم به ما درس داده و نکته تستی هاشم در اوردیم ،بهمون گفتن روش حساب نکنید دیگه شما تجربی ها رو نمیدونم.


Like :Yahoo (16):

----------


## MJavadD

به نظر من بذارش کنار :yahoo (4):

----------


## sina

> سلام
> 
> بودجه بندی چندسال اخیر ریاضی رو ک بررسی کردم متوجه شدم ک مقاطع مخروطی 2 یا 3 تست در کنکور تجربی داره.
> با توجه ب حجم زیاد این مبحث و اینکه معلممون تدریسش نکرده!نظرتون چیه فاکتورش بگیرم و باقی مطالب را ب تسلط برسونم؟ (همون جریان 80درصدمطالب بصورت 100درصدی!!)
> 
> هیچ اطلاعی از این مبحث ندارم!اگه سوالاش ساده هستن و راحت میششه زدشون ک بخونمش!و فاکتورش نگیرم! من بجز کاربرد مشتق و انتگرال باقی مطالب ریاضی رو خوندم و حدودا تسلط دارم. و میخام ب تسلط صددرصدی تو مطالبی ک خوندم برسم!
> درصد حدود 65تا75 واسه ریاضیم کافیه!
> 
> ممنون میشم از مشاورای محترم فروم و بچه ها بیانو نظرشونو بدن



ج سوال خودمو ؛خودم میدم واسه نسلای بعدی!!!!دی! :Yahoo (76):  شایدم کنکوریای امسال ک بخوان بخوننش ....

حتمن حتمن حتمن بخونینش!خیلی سادست!درسته نسبت ب باقی مطالب ریاضی خیلی حفظیه و حفظ کردنش وقت گیره ولی انصافن تستاش اسونه و باحل حدود 20 تاتست کاملا ب تسلط میرسید و  بدون شک تستای کنکورشو خواهید زد.... پس لطفا حذفش نکنید!البته باز خود دانید!

موفق باشید.....

----------

